# P3Droid has a list of apps in a Rom Dump of ICS take a look inside



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/nexus-prime-discussions/9534-guess-whats-missing.html#post103317

P3Droid is claiming this a dump from a Nexus Prime. Notice the list of .apks, and what is MISSING!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

bloat's missing... but how is that unusual for a nexus device? VZW or not, it seems pretty normal to me... super excited, though.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> bloat's missing... but how is that unusual for a nexus device? VZW or not, it seems pretty normal to me... super excited, though.


VZW + No Bloat = Never happened. That's how it's unusual. This will be VZW's first Nexus Device, if it lands that way.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> bloat's missing... but how is that unusual for a nexus device? VZW or not, it seems pretty normal to me... super excited, though.


Point is more proof that vzw is getting a nexus.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

malac0da said:


> Point is more proof that vzw is getting a nexus.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm not denying that vzw might get a nexus... but there's no proof. Simply a maybe sortta kinda dump that doesn't have bloat. Frock......

View attachment 3293​


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/3...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DroidLife+(droid+life)
More and more things are pointing towards "Nexus" !


----------



## winklethemoose (Jul 20, 2011)

Last time I checked the cellbrite machines have to have the phone in it any ways so we can transfer contacts from it if it were on another.carrier so that doesn't confirm a Verizon phone. Only that someone is getting it.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

SCH denotes a Samsung Device on Verizon network


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Why is it a shock that the nexus prime will be on verizon? I find this silly that people are in shock of this news?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Why is it a shock that the nexus prime will be on verizon? I find this silly that people are in shock of this news?


+10000000000


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think the shock is verizon carrying prime exactly. More like surprise that "so far" its looking unspoiled with locked bootloader and bloat. That is shocking for verizon considering they have clipped the wings of most phones since I can remember.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

just talked to a friend at the big red store. they checked cellebrite and the prime is there. big red will be getting it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Why is it a shock that the nexus prime will be on verizon? I find this silly that people are in shock of this news?


I would say that the "shock" is centered around the fact that we've had rumors of TWO phones along with people being pessimistic and expecting the worse. For lack of official naming, let's call them "Samsung Galaxy Nexus" (a vanilla "Pure Google Experience" phone) and the "Droid Prime" (a customized, Verizon-specific device that may have similarities to other phones, like the Atrix/Bionic, but is still not a vanilla device). Well, if there was a Verizon-specific one as well as a "pure" one, some speculation based on that + the lacking of VZW ever having a Nexus device in the past would lead one to believe that all other carriers get a Nexus while VZW customers only get the Droid Prime version, which would mean that all of the awesome development/updates would be for the device on all the other networks while our "Droid"-branded device would lag behind.

That's how I would explain the "shock" that you speak of. Ultimately, nobody really knows and, as we saw with all of the iPhone 5 "confirmed leaks", we really have to take everything with a grain of salt until the announcement has been made. A few people have said "Verizon is definitely getting a Nexus" but there are still some things that don't quite make sense yet casting doubt on those claims.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I really wish Samsung would confirm names but I guess that'd what they are going to do the 11th...I hope...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully the delay isn't going to be that long. I doubt its a Jobs thing, but if it is... Oh well... Guess we'll just have to wait, regardless...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> Hopefully the delay isn't going to be that long. I doubt its a Jobs thing, but if it is... Oh well... Guess we'll just have to wait, regardless...


Either Google or Samsung, I forget which, was reported as saying they postponed to allow more time for people to pay their respects or something to that effect.


----------

